# Pocket Psalters



## Kaalvenist (Jan 11, 2007)

I remember a while back reading about some history behind pocket-sized Metrical Psalters, and how it sounded like a really good idea. But I couldn't find any organizations which produced or carried them.

So, on March 14 of last year, I sent in a Communication via email to the Trinitarian Bible Society (of which I am a member), requesting that the General Committee consider the production of Pocket Psalters -- since they already produce words-only Psalters, both by themselves and appended to AV Bibles.

I've since then exchanged several emails with David Larlham, Assistant General Secretary of the Society. The most pertinent reads as follows:


> Dear Mr McDonald
> 
> As anticipated on 30/11/06 (the date of his previous email to me), the General Committee has now approved the production of 5,000 Pocket Metrical Psalms, and the order has now been placed. The edition will be sewn case bound, black Balacron cover with head and tail bands. The size is 115 x 76mm. We are reintroducing the better wording on the title page, as attached.
> 
> ...


The title page to which he refers reads as follows:


> THE​
> *PSALMS OF DAVID​*
> IN METRE
> 
> ...


According to his most recent email to me (January 2), "the Pocket Psalters may be ready in the early part of February, God willing."

I'm looking forward to my copy!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2007)

That's great news -- thanks Sean!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 11, 2007)

Outstanding!!!
Thanks!
this is going to be such a great thread, wasn't it? (first message was poorly timed. hmm...


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a friend who has a pocket size Psalter, I'll have to ask her where she got hers. 

In the meantime...good work!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2007)

Is it the Scottish Metrical?


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 11, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Is it the Scottish Metrical?


 
The Psalms of David in Metre is the same as the Scottish Psalter of 1650 if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool!  

I recently ordered a Bible from Trinitarian Bible Society that has the Metrical Psalms included. Still waiting for it to arrive…

(went home for lunch and guess what was in the mailbox? this is very well worth it!)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 11, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> The Psalms of David in Metre is the same as the Scottish Psalter of 1650 if my memory serves me correctly.


 
Your memory serves you correctly.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay, totally new to all this. My first time singing out of a psalter (psalms for singing) was last April. The Scottish psalter as recently as several weeks ago.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 11, 2007)

Many thanks Sean for putting the bug in their ear. This is really great. I will be buying one or 6.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 11, 2007)

Sean,
If this was said I missed it; but are these split leaf or how is the music set?


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 11, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Sean,
> If this was said I missed it; but are these split leaf or how is the music set?


Chris,

It's a words-only edition, like their other Psalter-related productions.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 11, 2007)

I guess I don't understand what a pocket version is then; how is it different than the small black one they have now, or have had?


Kaalvenist said:


> Chris,
> 
> It's a words-only edition, like their other Psalter-related productions.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 11, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I guess I don't understand what a pocket version is then; how is it different than the small black one they have now, or have had?


As indicated in Mr. Larlham's email to me, the size for the Pocket Psalters is 115 x 76 mm -- roughly the size of a Gideon's New Testament, much smaller than their other Metrical Psalters. Pocket Psalters are especially good for private use of the Psalms, since one can carry the Psalter with them wherever they go (as long as they have pockets, of course).

I sent in the Communication primarily because it's a product I want, and (as a soldier) can definitely see using. It's frequently difficult for me to take a full-sized Psalter to firing ranges or field exercises; even my smaller AV Bible with the Metrical Psalms, although it fits in my cargo pocket, can get in the way. But a Psalter of this size is eminently practical for my purposes; I can still sing the praises of God wherever I go, without a bulky weight on my leg getting in my way and distracting from the mission.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jan 11, 2007)

this great! Would be nice to have a pocket size psalter. 

I have to admit that of the various renditions of the psalter, the PDM is my favorite. It is a shame that metrical psalms have all but disappeared from Anglican parishes.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

One of our missionaries returned from Japan over the holidays. She showed us some Japanese Bibles and hymnal. The standard size over there is all pocket size. They think it odd how Americans like everything to be so big.

Just some peripheral information that I thought was interesting. Carry on.


(btw, I dig the signature Pilgrim  )


----------



## bookslover (Jan 12, 2007)

Kaalvenist said:


> I remember a while back reading about some history behind pocket-sized Metrical Psalters, and how it sounded like a really good idea. But I couldn't find any organizations which produced or carried them.
> 
> So, on March 14 of last year, I sent in a Communication via email to the Trinitarian Bible Society (of which I am a member), requesting that the General Committee consider the production of Pocket Psalters -- since they already produce words-only Psalters, both by themselves and appended to AV Bibles.
> 
> ...




So, now, the only missing information is: how, exactly, do I go about getting one of these?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 12, 2007)

Trinitarian Bible Society


----------



## ADKing (Jan 12, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I guess I don't understand what a pocket version is then; how is it different than the small black one they have now, or have had?



There used to be a small pocket-sized psalter (I think TBS?). Our congregation in Mays Landing NJ has some and I have seen them in Ireland too. Now the only ones available at the TBS website are the jumbo print ones--much easier on the eyes!! It sounds like they are going to publish the smaller ones again.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 12, 2007)

ADKing said:


> There used to be a small pocket-sized psalter (I think TBS?). Our congregation in Mays Landing NJ has some and I have seen them in Ireland too. Now the only ones available at the TBS website are the jumbo print ones--much easier on the eyes!! It sounds like they are going to publish the smaller ones again.


Yes; this is what I've concluded. Now, if they had it with music, that would be something; but I know how difficult that is from our psalter project. Typesetting and layout is a different animal altogether from any simple text book project.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 13, 2007)

Kaalvenist said:


> As indicated in Mr. Larlham's email to me, the size for the Pocket Psalters is 115 x 76 mm -- roughly the size of a Gideon's New Testament...



A real desideratum, at least for me, would be a truly pocket-sized edition of the Book of Psalms, itself. The ESV folks put out an edition of the Psalms, but it is really still too large (too large for an average-sized pocket), and the paper and cover they use are quite stiff and not very flexible.

Anyone know if some publisher puts out a pocket-sized Book of Psalms?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 13, 2007)

Kaalvenist said:


> I remember a while back reading about some history behind pocket-sized Metrical Psalters, and how it sounded like a really good idea. But I couldn't find any organizations which produced or carried them.
> 
> So, on March 14 of last year, I sent in a Communication via email to the Trinitarian Bible Society (of which I am a member), requesting that the General Committee consider the production of Pocket Psalters -- since they already produce words-only Psalters, both by themselves and appended to AV Bibles.
> 
> ...




Sean, is there an update on these becoming available? I went to the site today and I don't see them up yet. I would really like to get some.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Feb 15, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Sean, is there an update on these becoming available? I went to the site today and I don't see them up yet. I would really like to get some.


Traci,
I was actually planning on emailing again today, if there was no word on the Psalters -- I've been regularly checking the TBS site, myself. But you prompted me to email sooner.  

In response to my inquiry (or enquiry, I guess), Mr. Larlham responded,


> Dear Mr McDonald
> 
> I'm told that we are anticipating delivery this month, hopefully in time to take some to the CBC Convention on 26th February. I trust to know more next week. Apparently, the quality of the initial image was not good, and the Belgian printers were asked to do a better job.
> 
> ...


So, apparently the reason for the delay is so that we could get quality Pocket Psalters from Belgium. Or something. But still hopefully by the end of this month (*D.V.!!!*).


----------



## Kaalvenist (Feb 22, 2007)

WOO-HOO! They're heeeeeere!  

Yes, ladies and gentlemen, for $5.46, you too can own your own Pocket Psalter!

BTW, I'm not sure if you have to log in with your own information or not, in order to view this page. In which case, go to www.tbs-sales.org (log in, if necessary); click on "Other Publications"; then "Metrical Psalms"; and you should see the item listed as "Metrical Psalms - Pocket Size".


----------



## Augusta (Feb 22, 2007)

Very good! Thanks Sean for keeping us updated.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2007)

That's awesome -- thanks Sean!


----------

